# happy birthday, msmith



## chris_harper (Aug 25, 2007)

happy birthday, marvin!!!


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 25, 2007)

Very happy birthday to ya!  I hope it's a good 'un!  (It's also my sons bd too!)


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy birthday to you msmith, I hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marvin!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 25, 2007)

*Me too sir!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Terry*


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marvin..


----------



## bigal (Aug 25, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY POS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope ya have a great weekend.

edit:  HA!  I want to take that back!  It's not till tomorrow!  Happy Saturday anyway. :)


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Marvin, I hope it's smokin'!!


----------



## meowey (Aug 25, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!  (It's tomorrow, I think)

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## illini (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marvin 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Golly....sounds like I am talking to myself


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy  B-DAY Marvin.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah it's tomorrow. i wanted to start it early.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

Well heck he won't mind if we remind him a few times!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I still haven't figured out how you know when everyone B'Day is


----------



## bigal (Aug 25, 2007)

WHY CHRIS!!!  I ASK WHY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OOOOHHHH!  I know why!  So we can remind him how old he is and how
a TRAEGER is so much better?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






One of these days I'm gonna really "pee on his cherrios" and he'll come up here and slap me around.  

Works for me as my a/c in my office needs the filter cleaned!


----------



## billclarkson (Aug 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Marvin and hope the thin blue smoke flows from your house for many many years to come.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 25, 2007)

debi, on the main forum page, where it lists all the sections, at the bottom you can see: who is on-line, newest member, and who has a birthday today. i actually knew it was marvin's birthday tomorrow because i called him yesterday about some free pecan wood i scored- have to get it by next weekend. when i found out about it, i called him up to see if he wanted to come down sunday (his birthday) and get some for himself. he told me sunday is his birthday.


----------



## meowey (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, if you look just above the daily birthdays is a monthly calendar.  If you click on that it shows the birthdays for the whole month.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## msmith (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone seems like the years are going by a lot faster Lol. Im  gonna wait and do my smoking next weekend just taking it easy today.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to yoooooooooou!


Thanks guys I didn't know the calender did anything that's kewl!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 26, 2007)

Marvin
Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day..


----------



## low&slow (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy birthday neighbor. Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## monty (Aug 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many happy returns!

And thank you for all of your contributions to the SMF! Folks like you are what we are all about!

Cheers!


----------

